# Minnie Motor Home or Travel Trailer?



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Brand new 28' TT or the same money on a used motor home about the same size.My wife is driving me Ape ****e to get a camper.Don't want to wear out my new 4x4 dragging a trailer,and don't want the hassle of motor home up-keep such as tires,oil changes and inspections.Done scratched all the hair off my head thinking about it.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the TT as I can set up my camp and then drive away if desired. With a motorhome you are either stuck at your camp unless you pull a vehicle behind you.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We had a Class C motorhome and I ended up getting a Jeep to tow behind it for get around driving. Yes there is the extra maintenance with a MH. Now on our 2nd 5th wheel. Do over again, I might would get a TT. 
But...if you think you will be making really long trips, especially interstates, the 5th supposedly tows a lot better. Less wind wiggle and you can make sharper turns.
The TT does let you use the truck bed for bikes, atv, etc. 
Just watch the numbers....your truck hitch capacity, GCVW, tow capacity. Never believe what the RV brochure or the BS salesman says about the trailer weight. It will be more. Their number is bare bones...no batteries, propane, extra AC, no water, etc.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks fellers,that's the way I was thinking too.Break camp to go get a loaf of bread or have a 25,000 dollar tow vechicle for convienence.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

We have a class C motorhome and don't break camp. We plan ahead, make due with what we have, or even better be sociable at the campsite and borrow what you need or hitch a ride to the grocery store. 

I always keep a spare 12 pack of budweiser under the sink incase we have to rough it. Do that a few times and you won't again.


----------

